
Paul Vixie on DNSSEC - janvdberg
http://serverfault.com/questions/708076/what-kinds-of-security-vulnerabilities-does-providing-dnssec-expose/747213#747213
======
janvdberg
Quote from the piece: "But the truth is that today, DNSSEC is all cost, no
benefit, and with high risks."

